# What Hitler had planned for North America: Canada's archive acquires Nazi research book



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2019)

More interesting history coming out of Canadian archives. 



> Once part of Adolf Hitler’s personal library, the 1944 volume reports on the Jewish population of various cities



https://calgaryherald.com/news/cana...rica/wcm/de6c29ba-52fa-4439-bc8c-d2096c87e5d7


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 25, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> More interesting history coming out of Canadian archives.
> 
> 
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/cana...rica/wcm/de6c29ba-52fa-4439-bc8c-d2096c87e5d7



That's incredible and fascinating, and honestly it made my hair stand up a little to read they had a plan to "round up" Jews, minorities, etc., in Canadian and American cities.  Because you know what they would have done after they rounded them up.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 25, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> More interesting history coming out of Canadian archives.
> 
> 
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/cana...rica/wcm/de6c29ba-52fa-4439-bc8c-d2096c87e5d7


After reading the article and shaking my head at the incredulity of it. I would hope. That attention will be paid to the history it represents. This book represents a facet of human history that should never be forgotten. That whole doomed to repeat it thing comes to mind.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2019)

Fascinating.

Wasn't Goring supposed to be military governor in Chicago or something?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 25, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> Wasn't Goring supposed to be military governor in Chicago or something?


Think so. Probably not much different from Emmanuel.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2019)

As it turned out he and dickheads couldn't even manage a cross-channel invasion.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 26, 2019)

Just incredibly scary how shit could have ended up. People bitch and complain about the bullshit politics of the day, call Trump supporters nazis and equate them of the likes. Yeah, not so much people. 

I've got a grandfather who is still alive,  WW2 corpsman in the Philippines.  I think I'll go see him today...


----------



## Poccington (Jan 26, 2019)

Evil bastards.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 26, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Just incredibly scary how shit could have ended up. People bitch and complain about the bullshit politics of the day, call Trump supporters nazis and equate them of the likes. Yeah, not so much people.
> 
> I've got a grandfather who is still alive,  WW2 corpsman in the Philippines.  I think I'll go see him today...



Tell him thank you for us.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 26, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> As it turned out he and dickheads couldn't even manage a cross-channel invasion.


Just proves out. That when maniacs think they're going to take over the world. They haven't the brains to cross the street. The consequences being usually wholesale slaughter of the innocent. 
I have seen what psychopaths have wrought firsthand with some of their twisted shit. When it comes to confronting biological and chemical agents. It ain't pretty.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 26, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> As it turned out he and dickheads couldn't even manage a cross-channel invasion.



Eh, if they'd kept to concentrating on military targets to bomb they probably wouldn't have needed to.


----------

